# Como Calculo la caida de voltaje en un conductor?



## Penny (Mar 28, 2011)

hola a todos. 
he estado investigando acerca de la caida de voltaje en un conductor monofasico, pero de tanta informacion me he confundido un poco, quisiera saber si me podrian ayudar porque ya me revolvi 

Este seria un ejemplo de los calculos que trato de realizar, son una serie de luces en paralelo a 1/4 de watts que consumen 250 mA, quiero descubrir cual es mi caida de voltaje al final de la linea, estoi usando un cable del 14 AWG (2.02 mm²) he estado tratando de interactuar con la ley de ohm, pero ya no estoi seguro de los calculos que realizo, porque ya me confundi demasiado 





Alguien me puede ayudar a calcular esto?


----------



## rodri_go100 (Mar 28, 2011)

Primero, si las lamparas no estan todas juntas, osea, la primera a una distancia X de la fuente, la segunda a X2, y la tercera a X3, entonces, deberias calcular poco a poco y hacia la derecha, osea, por el primer trozo de cable (que tiene X metros) circula una corriente de 250mA*3=750mA entonces, con la impedancia del cable tenemos la tensión en ese primer trozo, V1=R1*0.75A

Luego el siguiente tramo, de distancia X2 circulara una corriente de 0.5A, y así vas calculando las caidas de tensión en cada tramo, luego las sumas y tienes la caida total.

Si quieres hacerlo perfectamente, deberias tener en cuenta no la corriente de la lampara, si no su resistencia interna y hacer divisores de tensión, porque el cable al tener una resistencia, ya no le llegara a la luz los 24V y entonces circulara menos corriente.
Si estan separadas la misma distancia (333m) la primera tendrá 20.4V la segunda 18.1V y la tercera 17V

Bueno, espero no haberte liado más.

Saludos!


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 28, 2011)

Tu ejemplo no dice a que distancias se conecta cada lampara, asi que podemos asumir que las 3 lamparas se conectaran al final de los 1000 metros... 

Sabes que la impedancia del cable es de .9280 por cada 100 metros, por lo que en 1000 metros tendras 9.280 ohms y puedes armar el circuito equivalente que se ve abajo

Sabes que 24 VCD = VR1 + VFocos y la corriente total es de 750mA

por lo tanto despejando VFocos = 24 - VR1, y aplicando la ley de ohm tienes VR1 = R*It  = 6.96V

Por lo tanto Vfocos= 17.04V


----------



## rodri_go100 (Mar 28, 2011)

Chico3001, revisa tus cuentas porque estan mal, la corriente total es de 750mA si alimentas las lamparas a 24V y con la caida de tensión en los cables la tensión no es esa, por lo tanto tienes que calcular por resistencias equivalentes.
Teniendo en cuenta solo el cable de ida, la tensión en las lamparas es de 18.6V y teniendo en cuenta la ida y la vuelta es de 15.19V


Por cierto la resistividad del cobre son 0.0171 Ohm*mm2/m lo que en nuestro caso, con 2.02mm2 de hilo tenemos una resistencia de 8.46 Ohm de ida, y 8.46 Ohm de vuelta, con lo que las cuentas quedan:
Resistencia de las lamparas: 24/0.25=96 Ohm, que tres en paralelo son: 32 Ohm
La corriente por el hilo será por lo tanto: I=24/(32+8.46*2)=0.49A
y la caida de tensión en el hilo: Vhilo=8.3V
y en las lamparas 15.7V


----------



## Penny (Mar 28, 2011)

ah, lo siento Chico3001, me falto explicar que las lamparas se encuentran distribuidas a ciertas distancias, d1=300, d2=500, d3=1000 metros tomando como punto de referencia la fuente.

supongo que tendria que realizar, el mismo calculo para cada seccion o malla?

me queda una duda rodri_go100, en esto "la resistividad del cobre son 0.0171 Ohm*mm2/m lo que en nuestro caso, con 2.02mm2 de hilo tenemos una resistencia de 8.46 Ohm de ida, y 8.46 Ohm de vuelta" como salio el 8.46 Ohms?

Gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 28, 2011)

rodri_go100 dijo:


> Chico3001, revisa tus cuentas porque estan mal



Cierto... no considere la resistencia del cable de regreso.... 



rodri_go100 dijo:


> la corriente total es de 750mA si alimentas las lamparas a 24V y con la caida de tensión en los cables la tensión no es esa, por lo tanto tienes que calcular por resistencias equivalentes.
> Teniendo en cuenta solo el cable de ida, la tensión en las lamparas es de 18.6V y teniendo en cuenta la ida y la vuelta es de 15.19V



Mmm mas bien creo que depende del problema... en el enunciado no especifica si la corriente marcada es a 24V o si es considerando la perdida del cable... habria que preguntarle al profesor.. sin embargo si tienes razon... la respuesta mas exacta es calculando la resistencia equivalente de las lamparas



rodri_go100 dijo:


> Por cierto la resistividad del cobre son 0.0171 Ohm*mm2/m lo que en nuestro caso, con 2.02mm2 de hilo tenemos una resistencia de 8.46 Ohm de ida, y 8.46 Ohm de vuelta, con lo que las cuentas quedan:
> Resistencia de las lamparas: 24/0.25=96 Ohm, que tres en paralelo son: 32 Ohm
> La corriente por el hilo será por lo tanto: I=24/(32+8.46*2)=0.49A
> y la caida de tensión en el hilo: Vhilo=8.3V
> y en las lamparas 15.7V



En este caso no aplica la resistividad del cobre que viene en las tablas ya que la especifican en el problema...



Penny dijo:


> ah, lo siento Chico3001, me falto explicar que las lamparas se encuentran distribuidas a ciertas distancias, d1=300, d2=500, d3=1000 metros tomando como punto de referencia la fuente.
> 
> supongo que tendria que realizar, el mismo calculo para cada seccion o malla?



Entonces todo cambiaria ya que necesitas considerar resistencias intermedias entre lampara y lampara y resolver por mallas...


----------



## rodri_go100 (Mar 29, 2011)

Penny dijo:


> me queda una duda rodri_go100, en esto "la resistividad del cobre son 0.0171 Ohm*mm2/m lo que en nuestro caso, con 2.02mm2 de hilo tenemos una resistencia de 8.46 Ohm de ida, y 8.46 Ohm de vuelta" como salio el 8.46 Ohms?
> 
> Gracias.



Resistencia hilo = Resistividad * (distancia/sección). 
Solo con mirar las unidades de la resistividad se puede sacar esta formula, porque al multiplicar o dividir, las unidades se deber simplificar.

A ver, para calcular la caida de tensión, como te dice Chico3001 será por mallas o por nudos, y los resultados son: L1=20.667V L2=19.245V L3=17.548V

Te pongo una imagen del circuito equivalente.
Te cuento, las resistencias de 96 Ohm son las lamparas, que como dije antes RL=24V/0.25A=96 Ohm
Luego R1 y R2 es el primer tramo de cable de 300m, por lo tanto, usando lo que pone en tu enunciado R1=R2=0.928*3=2.784 Ohm
R3 y R4 es el segundo tramo de cable, que tiene 200m (hasta la lampara hay 500, menos los 300m de la otra lampara...) R3=R4=0.928*2=1.856 Ohm
R5y R6 el ultimo tramo, que tiene 500m, R5=R6=0.928*5=4.64 Ohm

Ahora lo puedes hacer por mallas o por nudos (o por la cuenta de la vieja, que es como acabo haciendo siempre todo , esto es reduciendo hacia la izquierda las resistencias en serie/paralelo)


----------



## Penny (Mar 29, 2011)

Chico3001, rodri_go100, 
no me queda mas que agradecerles por sacarme de mis dudas 

Gracias amigos


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 29, 2011)

A los fines de calcular la tension de salida, el circuito se puede simplificar considerando cables del doble de longitud (porque  es ida y vuelta) como en la figura.

Ya sea usando mallas o nudos eso lleva a un sistema de 3x3, como es relativamente chico se lo puede resolver a mano sin ningún problema. 

Pero como se trata de una red escalera, se lo puede ir calculando secuencialmente de derecha a izquierda. 

Si llamo I1,I2 e I3 a la corriente que circula por las resistencias R1,R2 y R3, tengo que:

I3 = Vo/96
V3 = Vo + I3*9.28 

I2 = I3 + V3/96
V2 = V3 + I2*3.712 

I1 = I2 + V2/96
V1 = V2 + I1*5.568  

En cada paso uso los valores anteriores de I y V, si hago los reemplazos me queda:

V1 = 24 = 1.36765*Vo ==> Vo = 24/1.36765 = 17.5483


Si hubiese habido más tramos con lámparas (4,5,..20..) el procedimiendo es el mismo, con la ventaja que para calcularlo se no hace falta soft matemático ni nada especial, basta una minicalculadora (usando dos memorias) o una planilla Excel (sin necesidad de macros en VB).



Acertijo:  Cuando las resistencias son todas iguales, para un número arbitrario de etapas, la relación  Vent/Vo  corresponde a una sucesión conocida: Cual es?


----------



## Penny (Mar 30, 2011)

valla que sensillo, era despues de todo, no puedo creer que me halla rebolvido @_@
gracias


----------



## capitanp (Mar 30, 2011)

lo unico que no entiendo es porque toman las lamparas como "fuentes de corriente" y asumen que por ellas circulan 250 mA sin importar que tension hay en sus extremos..


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 30, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> lo unico que no entiendo es porque toman las lamparas como "fuentes de corriente" y asumen que por ellas circulan 250 mA sin importar que tension hay en sus extremos..


Eso hizo Chico3001 al principo, a los fines de dimensionamiento, es una aproximación válida mientras la caída relativa de tensión sea baja (como debe ser en una línea). 

Pero en este problema, como ya se vió, la caída de tensión es bastante alta, así que todo lo posterior fué calculando primero la resistencia de la lámpara (96ohm).

Que si nos olvidamos que se trata de un ejercicio y lo vemos como un problema real, como la lámparas no son lineales, usar la resistencia también es una aproximación.



 *Lo que estoy viendo ahora,* es que la resistencia *no es de 96ohms.*
En el enunciado dice que son lámparas *que a 1/4W consumen 250mA *==> eso corresponde a una R de *4ohm* .
Los análisis siguen valiendo, solamente que si antes estábamos mal en caída de tensión --> ahora estamos peor.


----------



## MVB (Mar 30, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Eso hizo Chico3001 al principo, a los fines de dimensionamiento, es una aproximación válida mientras la caída relativa de tensión sea baja (como debe ser en una línea).
> 
> Pero en este problema, como ya se vió, la caída de tensión es bastante alta, así que todo lo posterior fué calculando primero la resistencia de la lámpara (96ohm).
> 
> ...





Ya estaba asustado con esos 96 ohm.



Eduardo dijo:


> Acertijo:  Cuando las resistencias son todas iguales, para un número arbitrario de etapas, la relación  Vent/Vo  corresponde a una sucesión conocida: Cual es?


La serie aurea.
1 + (1/( 1 + (1 + 1/.....)
http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/f/f/4/ff4faabb9ac183d696400fd4091ca607.png


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 30, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> *Lo que estoy viendo ahora,* es que la resistencia *no es de 96ohms.*
> En el enunciado dice que son lámparas *que a 1/4W consumen 250mA *==> eso corresponde a una R de *4ohm* .
> Los análisis siguen valiendo, solamente que si antes estábamos mal en caída de tensión --> ahora estamos peor.



 ahora todos reprobaremos el problema y tendremos que repetir el curso desde el inicio....


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 31, 2011)

MVB dijo:


> La serie aurea.
> 1 + (1/( 1 + (1 + 1/.....)
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/f/f/4/ff4faabb9ac183d696400fd4091ca607.png


Negativo.   El número áureo se corresponde con la resistencia equivalente (Req=*Vent/Ient*) de una *escalera infinita*.
Esta escalera no sólo *es finita* sino que además me estoy refiriendo a la relación *Vent/Vo* .


----------



## MVB (Abr 1, 2011)

Si no me fallan las cuentas.
La serie seria 2 5 13 34..
Lo cual corresponde a un termino cada dos de la serie fibonacci.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 1, 2011)

MVB dijo:


> Si no me fallan las cuentas.
> La serie seria 2 5 13 34..
> Lo cual corresponde a un termino cada dos de la serie fibonacci.


Correcto caballero   

Tanto la relación Vent/Vsal como Ient/Isal   (Isal : corriente en la ultima resistencia) son números de Fibonacci.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 4, 2011)

> _4-8-15-16-23-42  na eso es otrta cosa_




creo que se deveria expresar el resultado como una ecuacion, o tres ecuaciones una para cada tension de la lampara, y luego unificarlas....


Parecia sencillo el ejercicio...


----------

